# IR controlled Moebius Jupiter 2 project



## John5000 (Jun 11, 2015)

Started this project sometime in 2018 (I think). Don't know when it will be complete, but am making steady progress. A lot of the time was spent on writing and debugging the microprocessor code on the Arduinos that control functionality (especially on the scale video screens). I would like to first share the fusion core. It is actually two addressable RGB rings, one vertical pointing down (for background effects) and one horizontal pointing out the sides of the fusion core (for main animations). Each animation and variation is controlled by a universal TV remote. The video will explain.

Here is the link to the video:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Impressive! I'm always amazed at what peopel can do with an Arduino board,

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

This is awesome. Not really cannon, but it looks really cool.


----------



## John5000 (Jun 11, 2015)

Have finished the scratch built staterooms. As the card mockups in the picture below shows, I am creating the lower deck rooms positioned along the back of the saucer. I have most of the rooms accounted for but only the staterooms are ready to share here. I believe I have spent more time on the video units mounted in the back wall than anything else so far (the illuminated wall partitions with beams that are contoured to the upper hull are a close second). But, I find that the effort was worth it. The video below shows the construction in detail. P.S. I will also have a working video monitor in the control room showing a feature on traveling to and colonizing Alpha Centauri.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)




----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)




----------



## John5000 (Jun 11, 2015)

Here is my 1/35 B9 for my J2. Features brain, belly, and functioning chest lights controlled by Arduinos and an mp3 player. Was able to squeeze 3 LED's together to simulate his neon tubes. In my interpretation of the Jupiter 2 story, the B9 is not an environmental control robot, but an autonomous caretaker of the ship and its frozen crew during its trip to Alpha Centauri. It is never meant to leave the ship and that's why it was designed with those small treads (placed on real terrain it certainly wouldn't get far). Will look good standing in the elevator.


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding, amazing, incredible, awesome, fantastic … there aren’t enough adjectives to adequately describe the craftsmanship and scope of your extraordinary build.


----------

